# lifting at 40 plus



## jauron (Sep 10, 2011)

almost 8 weeks back to lifting and looking for input. 44 yrs old,just finished 4 weeks of muscletech creakic creatine,2 weeks into valhalla labs finatech with 2 to go,also take their resurrection at night. have been training chest/tris,back/bis,and legs/shoulders on seperate days with a day off when time or energy level is dictates.any suggestions ,advice etc. will be very welcome


----------



## Disturbed (Sep 10, 2011)

advice on what?


----------



## jauron (Sep 10, 2011)

routines and supplements


----------



## Disturbed (Sep 10, 2011)

tell us what are your stats,what your doing for a workout now,goals,what academy you went to etc.


----------



## jauron (Sep 10, 2011)

5'7" 180lbs,up about 7lbs from 7 weeks ago. early goals are to increase muscle and strength but also would like to reduce my gut. chest=flat barbell,decline barbell and incline dumbell.tris=cable pressdown,seated behind the neck two handed dumbell exten
sion and kickbacks.  
back=medium grip lat pulldowns,close reverse grip pulldowns and bent over barbell rows  bis=barbell curl,seated hammer curl and concentration curl. 
legs=leg press,squat,leg curls and extension for calves press off of leg press and seated calf press.  shoulders= seated dumbell press,barbell shrugs and dumbell shrugs


----------



## jauron (Sep 10, 2011)

academy?


----------



## gearin up (Sep 10, 2011)

jauron said:


> academy?


 not sure about this one either


----------



## gearin up (Sep 10, 2011)

your workouts look ok I would incorporate deadlifts in back and stiff legs in your leg day alternating weeks for each. Spinal erectors are slow healers. good for you for trying to get back into it btw. for the gut look into lots of training diets and see which one you could pull off. Personally I do a carb diet cuz those are the food I gravitate to anyway. I am 42 so hooray for us old farts.


----------



## jauron (Sep 11, 2011)

thanks for the advice,i will put in the deadlifts.what is a carb diet?


----------



## gearin up (Sep 11, 2011)

there are a few. basic limiting of carbs per day. like <100 and none after 6pm for me but there are many variances. Anyway they allow me lots of cals and protein and still cut fat and water. The menu gets extremely boring.


----------



## jauron (Sep 11, 2011)

i drink at least i gallon of water per day and my usual food intake is,
breakfast-2 eggs on toast,glass of milk,1 or 2 cups of coffee with half and half
930 chicken or some kind of beef usually with potatoe or rice and some kind of vegetable.this is usually leftovers from previous nights dinner. if no leftovers i will make tuna fish and some fruit
1215 a protein shake with whole milk(about 30 grams protein) maybe fruit or dried fruit and nuts
300 a power bar
between 4 and 630 i get a workout in and depending on when i start and finish i eat my evening meal
i am not good at measuring portions and determining how much carbs and protein i take in


----------



## tommygunz (Sep 11, 2011)

gearin up said:


> your workouts look ok I would incorporate deadlifts in back and stiff legs in your leg day alternating weeks for each. Spinal erectors are slow healers. good for you for trying to get back into it btw. for the gut look into lots of training diets and see which one you could pull off. Personally I do a carb diet cuz those are the food I gravitate to anyway. I am 42 so hooray for us old farts.



I'm 49 and I still plow through the hardest workout I can at least 5 days a week. Man I love the deadlift, I feel it every muscle in my body, for me I gotta use straps or my hands hurt for days especially when I go heavy.
 My carb restriction diet approach is to keep my carbs under 100 daily and I front load them early in the day too. I cannot maintain size on a strict keto diet, but I try to make the carbs count, pre-workout is a must.
 What I find is my energy level and strength are good, but as I age my connective tissue pays the price, and so pain and I are no strangers. Glad to hear when anyone decides to get back into the gym, good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## tommygunz (Sep 11, 2011)

jauron said:


> almost 8 weeks back to lifting and looking for input. 44 yrs old,just finished 4 weeks of muscletech creakic creatine,2 weeks into valhalla labs finatech with 2 to go,also take their resurrection at night. have been training chest/tris,back/bis,and legs/shoulders on seperate days with a day off when time or energy level is dictates.any suggestions ,advice etc. will be very welcome



Supps like you are describing are expensive and have very little net effect. I'd start with a physical and blood work from my doc, have your test checked. Nothing worse than making a stab in the dark if you don't know your baselines. Basic supps like a good multi vitamin and fish oil are a good foundation, you can build from there perhaps some cheap creatine mono.  GNC, Nutrishops etc, are rip offs. Save your money.


----------



## gearin up (Sep 11, 2011)

tommygunz said:


> I'm 49 and I still plow through the hardest workout I can at least 5 days a week. Man I love the deadlift, I feel it every muscle in my body, for me I gotta use straps or my hands hurt for days especially when I go heavy.
> My carb restriction diet approach is to keep my carbs under 100 daily and I front load them early in the day too. I cannot maintain size on a strict keto diet, but I try to make the carbs count, pre-workout is a must.
> What I find is my energy level and strength are good, but as I age my connective tissue pays the price, and so pain and I are no strangers. Glad to hear when anyone decides to get back into the gym, good luck and keep us updated.


 yea it works out great for me cuz I love eggs meat and cheese. Carbs are complex except for post work out I will have white rice or white bread to provide dextrose for insulin spike. During bulk like now I will up my carbs on work out days but just by about 50-100 rolls my cals up to about 4500 with about 250 or so grams of protein. The cycles I do are light never running more than 800 mg. of gear total and I only cycle 2 a year.


----------



## TooOld (Sep 11, 2011)

Mid 50's guy here and have been lifting for a long time.
Diet is going to be the key to your success.
I use fitday.com to track my calories and macros (proteins, fats, & carbs)

By the looks of your diet, it needs works.
For cutting (weight loss) protein & fats need to be up with carbs lowered.


----------



## sassy69 (Sep 11, 2011)

jauron said:


> i drink at least i gallon of water per day and my usual food intake is,
> breakfast-2 eggs on toast,glass of milk,1 or 2 cups of coffee with half and half
> 930 chicken or some kind of beef usually with potatoe or rice and some kind of vegetable.this is usually leftovers from previous nights dinner. if no leftovers i will make tuna fish and some fruit
> 1215 a protein shake with whole milk(about 30 grams protein) maybe fruit or dried fruit and nuts
> ...



A great way to get a reality check on what you're really eating - put the above meal plan into a food counts program like fitday.com. This is something IMO you NEED to do to understand what you're eating or not.

My general comments are to toss the power bar and get in a real meal w/ some carbs & protein before you train. You're getting in good stuff in the morning, but it all goes to shit prior to your workout when you need the better quality food & energy source. You don't list your evening meal so no idea how that supports your post workout recovery. Frankly I'd also up the water. During contest prep I drink more like around 2 gal of water /day.

It doesnt' look like a lot of food and I think w/ some simple changes you can optimize it. Can you post up the result of your entry into fitday.com?


----------



## jauron (Sep 11, 2011)

if i can figure out fitday.com i will put up the results. the power bar is because im at work and cannot get a real meal in and the evening meal is the same as the 930 usually cause it is my leftovers or should isay what i made extra to eat next day.
also i am new to all this posting and forum stuff. it is a great tool but i am not always sure if im am in the right forum or what the rules are. that being said, what do i say to my doctor as far as wanting a checkup to get blood work and a test level check .


----------



## sassy69 (Sep 11, 2011)

The easiest way to get blood work - when was the last time you had a complete physical? And given you're over 40, just tell him you want T tested as well to see if you're experiencing any lowering of T-levels as you're getting older. Or if you're experiencing any sense of lack of sex drive, being tired etc. Just frame it like you're getting to that age where you hear about your buddies feeling the effects of naturally lowering test as they get older and want to see where you stand.


----------



## sscar (Sep 11, 2011)

I am 48 lifting 30 years non stop competed 15 years.I am bigger stronger and leaner than i was in my 20's-30's thanks to 28 years of natty lifting I built a solid fondation . low doses of aas once a year in the summer over the past 2 years has done the trick for me.I my self I  like the squats, dead lifts and barbel benches. I eat 6-7 times a day every 2 hours I get 30-40 grams of protien.I my self like creatin mono and fish oil zink ,glucosomin,I also use a post work out supplement synthasize.T he key is to keep going to the gym and dont make excuses for missing.Get enough sleep and don't overtrain.


----------



## Disturbed (Sep 11, 2011)

jauron said:


> academy?


 small inside joke,vets know what i ment. but thats alot of ground to cover,are you looking to cycle?no matter what you do ,diet is key.


----------



## alavinasser (Sep 11, 2011)

hello , my friends
im 40 old .i work out at home and do alot compound exercises.deadlift-aquat.bent row-front and neck overhead.chest press. my problem is i have only free weigh and havent variation.
pliz guide me how to change my work out


----------



## jauron (Sep 11, 2011)

i figured you were alluding to L.E. but no offense taken. i am seriously thinking of cycling but am trying to get in solid shape b4 and it will take me some time to get the things i will need. my report from fitday says my daily calorie intake is around 2900 brokedown as follows fat 115/35% 
                            carb 285/38%
                            prot 195/27%


----------



## Disturbed (Sep 11, 2011)

jauron said:


> i figured you were alluding to L.E. but no offense taken. i am seriously thinking of cycling but am trying to get in solid shape b4 and it will take me some time to get the things i will need. my report from fitday says my daily calorie intake is around 2900 brokedown as follows fat 115/35%
> carb 285/38%
> prot 195/27%


 lol..yea jk..the only thing i can say right now is keep workingout,fine tunning your diet and do alot of research.its pretty easy to find out about any aas. and pct.read threads posted here.i would wait to start asking questions about aas til you've done some research,that way the answers will make more sense..good luck..


----------



## klc9100 (Sep 11, 2011)

what i have found as i've gotten older is the damage to ligaments and tendons. you have to be careful. the body doesn't react as well to stimula as well i your 40's. you can easily do damage that will sideline your training for weeks, if not months.


----------



## Mrs.V. (Sep 11, 2011)

jauron said:


> almost 8 weeks back to lifting and looking for input. 44 yrs old,just finished 4 weeks of muscletech creakic creatine,2 weeks into valhalla labs finatech with 2 to go,also take their resurrection at night. have been training chest/tris,back/bis,and legs/shoulders on seperate days with a day off when time or energy level is dictates.any suggestions ,advice etc. will be very welcome



I am 43 and here is what I do...Hope it helps a little bit anyway...

Squatting the way most think of it three times a week will kill you. That's if you are working to or near failure with your sets. With 5x5 and similar programs, you start out rather light (relatively) for the first 4 weeks. Your old 5RM is set at week 4. You only squat "heavy" once a week. Like this...

Monday 
Squat - Heavy
Bench - Heavy
Row - Heavy

Wednesday
Squat - light (60% of Monday's weight)
Bench - light
Dead - heavy (increase your weight every week)

Friday
Squat - medium (80% of Monday's weight)
Bench - medium
Chin - Heavy (add weight every week)

We "tweak" it here and there and add or take away exercises here and there...Overhead press can be added to either Wed or Mon. I prefer thrusters (front squat that becomes a standing overhead press). .V. likes the clean and jerk. Some would prefer the seated overhead press with a machine or with dumbells...it's up to you.

I also like to do calf raises on Monday, curls/crushers on Wednesday, abs on Friday. These are not mandatory though. Remember, you are unlikely to do skull crushers with your bench weight or even your overhead press weight and even less likely to curl what you row or do chin ups with.

5x5 is brutal. But it will add serious strength and mass to your body. It's certainly not the only way. But simple, brutal, and effective??? Yeah, that's what it is...

Also add Fish Oil to your supplements for the "old" joints...I, myself, am up to 10g/day...you can take up to 15g/day as well...Glucosamine works in conjunction with the Fish Oil too...


----------

